# Bringing in herbal ayurvedic medication?



## Sparrow23 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello!

My parents and I will be travelling to Mackay via Sydney in about 2 weeks time. My mother suffers from Rheumatoid Arthritis. We find that only herbal medicines work on her and help in keeping the inflammation and joint pain under control. 

We will be carrying 3 months supply of herbal ayurvedic medicines with us (finely ground powder form) along with the prescription and declaring it at customs.

Has anyone had any previous experience with bringing in ayurvedic/herbal medicines? Do you think there will be much hassle? The medicines are made by the herbal physician personally, so they are not packaged or anything. My father will probably pack them properly in polythene packets. 

I'm really worried that they might decide to quarantine it! Any guidance or further advice?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Make sure you carry a letter/certificate from your physician and declare them. However, herbal and organic products that are not properly packaged may be stopped by customs.

A finely ground powder in no proper sealed medicine packaging (generic transparent polythene bags) with no formal proof of ingredients are quite likely to be stopped by customs.

Have a look at Customs page for arriving travellers for more details...


----------



## Sparrow23 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi and thanks for replying,

I've already extensively gone through both the Customs website as well as the TGA (Therapeutic Goods Admin) website. Everything seems fine, except for the lack of proper packaging! 

It's really worrying me because she really needs those medicines to stay ok! I think calling them would be the best solution.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

How about calling Customs and asking, they might have you fill out some forms or require more info. They're going to very wary of 'powder' in 'plastic' packets.

Usually that is the same form for illegal substances so they're going to be suspicious at the least.



Sparrow23 said:


> Hi and thanks for replying,
> 
> I've already extensively gone through both the Customs website as well as the TGA (Therapeutic Goods Admin) website. Everything seems fine, except for the lack of proper packaging!
> 
> It's really worrying me because she really needs those medicines to stay ok! I think calling them would be the best solution.


----------



## GlobalIndian (Mar 1, 2012)

*Indian In Mackay*



Sparrow23 said:


> Hi and thanks for replying,
> 
> I've already extensively gone through both the Customs website as well as the TGA (Therapeutic Goods Admin) website. Everything seems fine, except for the lack of proper packaging!
> 
> It's really worrying me because she really needs those medicines to stay ok! I think calling them would be the best solution.


Hi , 

Are you still in Mackay... I am from india relocating to Mackay.. Need some inputs..


----------

